# Not sure this is where I should put this?????



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey folks,
Can someone please explain bubbles for me    
Can you check who has sent bubbles to you?    V v confused about it and did look for a subject about it bit didn't find any on first sweep. Will look again just in case tthough. 
Thanks,
A. X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I think this should help........



LizzyB said:


> So you want to know what bubbles are?
> 
> * Have you noticed how nice it is to give bubbles away? especially giving lots away?
> * Have you noticed how you check your bubble count when you log on?
> ...




There is no way of knowing who has sent the bubbles though 

Hope this helps

Donna


----------



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Donna. Nice and simple.
I've been blowing them and hoping they're something nice... Good job I was right.
Beautiful DD you have, so lucky. I'm v jeal. 

A. Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

thank you

He was definitly worth the wait lol

A true believer in the best come to those who wait and i hope your dream comes true very soon

Donna


----------

